# Delorme InReach SE Review



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I posted a review on the InReach SE on my blog:

vikapproved | Delorme InReach SE Review?

*Pros:*

- 2 way communications
- reliable communications despite terrain issues
- message confirmation
- contact at home can get your position if you didn't turn tracking on
- you can message via email, SMS to a cellphone or directly to another InReach
- pairs with smartphone for better interface, mapping, etc...
- global coverage

*Cons:*

- more expensive than SPOT
- heavier/bulkier
- internal battery
- slightly Soviet era interface

All in all it's a good addition to my gear - especially for solo trips.

I'm fine with all the downsides for reliable 2-way comms in an emergency.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I have been eyeing Spots and other devices but have not delved too deeply.

I have been choosing more remote routes and have been taking my kids. I also think about safety when out by myself. 

Looks like the Delorme would offer more than the Spot. Thanks for the info.

Joe


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I carry a Spot these days, but the messaging capabilities of the Delorme are very attractive. It'll be interesting to see if they make a lighter version, with a cheaper data plan.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

TobyGadd said:


> It'll be interesting to see if they make a lighter version, with a cheaper data plan.


They just came out with the SE so I think smaller is inevitable, but it's likely 2yrs out when they do a product revamp.

It's hard to say if the service costs will come down.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I got an InReach SE recently. Set up was easy and it synced well with my iPhone. I started on the basic plan -- $10/month for the standard SOS option and 10 texts a month. Texting more and sending out my location and letting others "ping" me costs more per each use. I will probably bump up to a beefier plan in the late spring.

The hardware and functionality seem good. I am a little surprised that Delorme does not do a better job of explaining the details of how to use some functions. Overall, I am pleased with it though. 

Thanks, Vikb, for the great review.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Not sure if I mentioned it in my review, but I have had the unit power on once unintentionally draining the battery.

The power button was up against something hard which must have turned it on accidently.

To avoid this I do two things:

1 - place in pack where it's not up against anything that will turn it on
2 - I check the unit before each ride to make sure it has power [I only lose a couple % power every week or so]

A recessed power button or some sort of locking feature would be useful.

Enjoy the InReach...hopefully you never really need to use it.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I got the InReach mostly for solo riding in remote areas. Got pretty wet and cold on some recent winter rides and realized, because of the remote locations, that hypothermia would really complicate a lengthy self-extraction if I broke any major bones. I am gearing up for some multi-day rides too, so the texting feature will be great for that.

I have just started to experiment with battery life. It looks like a full charge will last me 4-5 days. This is just based on an initial impression and is nothing definitive. 

Also, I loaded some of the Delorme topo maps on my iPhone and am experimenting with the Bluetooth "pairing" abilities of the InReach/iPhone combination. The Delorme maps are pretty good with some decent detail.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Note: The 4-5 day battery life is when I leave the unit on but not sending out tracking points or messages.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

eugenemtbing said:


> Note: The 4-5 day battery life is when I leave the unit on but not sending out tracking points or messages.


Cool. Ya it's got a good sized battery. I carry my InReach turned off. I can get months out of a single charge.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

eugenemtbing said:


> I got the InReach mostly for solo riding in remote areas. Got pretty wet and cold on some recent winter rides and realized, because of the remote locations, that hypothermia would really complicate a lengthy self-extraction if I broke any major bones. I am gearing up for some multi-day rides too, so the texting feature will be great for that.


The texting feature is nice because you can communicate that you are going to be late or that you need some help from friends/family [dry clothes, a pick up and a sandwich!] without calling in a helicopter and a SAR team.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Finally got around to uploading my contacts' phone numbers and email addresses into the InReach. It was a straightforward process.

I guess this is one of those features that distinguishes this from the Spot -- I can use it as a stand-alone device to contact someone from the field without my cell phone.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

eugenemtbing said:


> I guess this is one of those features that distinguishes this from the Spot -- I can use it as a stand-alone device to contact someone from the field without my cell phone.


Say we are on a trip together and I want to check out a lake off route then meet up with you in 2 days....we can message InReach to InReach to coordinate the hook up.

Or you are on a group trip with 8 riders and your sweep has an InReach they can message you to let you know there was a crash and they need help. So every response doesn't have to be a SAR tech in a helicopter.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice feature. I know some high-end GPS's have that unit-to-unit communication capability. The InReach combines a few nice features. And $10/month for the base plan is a bargain.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

eugenemtbing said:


> Nice feature. I know some high-end GPS's have that unit-to-unit communication capability. The InReach combines a few nice features. And $10/month for the base plan is a bargain.


Those GPS units use radios that need line of sight and have limited ranges. The InReach uses satellites so we can message on either side of a mountain range which is cool.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

*Your smart phone*

I just read a news release on Tuesday afternoon 2/4/14 by Iridium about some new upgrades to this system. Try doing a search on "Iridium GO."

I just re-read the news release. Sounds like this "Iridium GO!" will enable your smart phone itself to be the emergency satellite communications device.

This may obliviate the need for carrying a separate SPOT or a DeLorme Inreach device, if one's own smart phone can now do the same thing.
I'm no techie, though, so that's just a guess.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

I was just checking out GSAT's site (SPOT uses GSAT) and there was a press release about them upgrading their offerings, too. (Competition is good!)

I also noticed an ad there for the SPOT "Trace," which is a tracking device. You can follow it on your home computer. Service subscription was listed at $99/year. Measures 2.69" X 2.02" (didn't say how thick it was).
They should make one that will slip inside a bike frame. It would be worth having one and subscribing to the service. Get your stolen bike back, and take down the thief.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

An update on life with the InReach.

- switched over to the emergency plan [$15/month in Canada]
- just carrying for emergencies
- battery is lasting months turned off
- device can switch on accidentally
- I check it at the start of every ride to make sure it's off and has a good charge

Happy not to have had any emergencies that req'd using the InReach, but glad to have it along.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome news. My one serious unhappiness withe the InReach was the accidental turn on in the pack due to the raised power button. 

I got around this by careful placement of the device so nothing hard was touching the face that could hit the button and by checking it each ride.

I recently did a firmware update and noticed that when you press the power button for 5 seconds+ it turns on momentarily and then you have to slide the cursor right and then click "power up". If not it turns itself back off.

This should virtually assure no accidental power ups since hitting that combo of buttons by accident is amazingly unlikely! 

Nice work Delorme.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I was asked offline about the ability to get GPS coords from the unit. It's easy as there is a "location" button on the main screen that when pressed send you to this screen. :thumbsup:


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn you almost had me sold on this until I hit the battery part. The ability to send and receive messages is attractive but the lack of replaceable batteries is a non-starter. I don't carry chargers or other electronics on my trips. 

I have used my SPOT for real-time tracking on trips over a week long... Running 12-16 hours a day with live tracking every ten minutes. I actually never ran out of juice with the AA lithium batteries, despite using the unit quite often. I would replace them before big trips just as a precaution. Plus you always have a spare set in an emergency you know you have power.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Damn you almost had me sold on this until I hit the battery part. The ability to send and receive messages is attractive but the lack of replaceable batteries is a non-starter. I don't carry chargers or other electronics on my trips.


You can charge the InReach from external batteries if you wanted to. I haven't bothered.

I'm not interested in frequent tracking so I leave my unit off most of the time and just turn it on if I want to send a tracking point or a message.

At that rate the internal battery would last weeks.

My prime concern is having the two way comms in a real emergency and as a bonus to fine tune logistics on a trip [ie. later arrival or alternate pick up location, etc..]

In that regard the SPOT is not of any use to me.

Additionally I've just had too many poor experiences with device failures in the field with SPOTs to trust them at all.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Vik - Did you have one of the newer generation SPOT units? I've heard of issues with some of the newer models but I have the original first generation clunkers and it's still going strong.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Vik - Did you have one of the newer generation SPOT units? I've heard of issues with some of the newer models but I have the original first generation clunkers and it's still going strong.


If the current unit is Gen 3 then all my experiences have been with Gen 2.

I know there are some folks out there with positive SPOT experiences, but amongst the folks I ride with the results have been ugly. 

I'm glad your's is rocking and rolling. :thumbsup: I definitely do not assume a new product revision is automatically going to be a good thing!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Well if nothing else it shows that the only way to know if gear will work is field test it.

The newest Inreach Explorer looks interesting, it is basically a fully functional GPS unit with the two-way messaging capability. The ability to have a GPS and a messenger in one unit could get me over that battery hangup.

The American subscription plans are a million times better than the Canadian ones. Wow... You get unlimited tracking and check-ins with the basic US plans, you need to get the top tier plans in Canada to have that.

I don't mind paying for messages sent and received but using the SPOT has gotten me used to using real-time tracking for family and friends while out on long trips. I would hate to have to give that up but I would double hate having to pay $50/month.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Well if nothing else it shows that the only way to know if gear will work is field test it.
> 
> The newest Inreach Explorer looks interesting, it is basically a fully functional GPS unit with the two-way messaging capability. The ability to have a GPS and a messenger in one unit could get me over that battery hangup.


+1 - For sure. Trying out anything critical is vital to really know what will happen.

I read in horror when folks get gear delivered the night before their big trips....and when it goes wrong it's hardly surprising!

If the GPS is top notch a combined unit would be nice, but my experience with such combo devices leaves me sceptical.

I'd rather have 2 separate awesome devices than 1 combo unit that's only so-so.

Hopefully somebody on MTBR will try one and report on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

do you have to use a smart phone with the inreach? I usually don't take the smart phone on trips that i take my spot. I don't use the tracking feature. just check in with the spot, by using the ok bottun. but the abiltiy to send a text because i changed the trip half way would be nice.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

tim208 said:


> do you have to use a smart phone with the inreach? I usually don't take the smart phone on trips that i take my spot. I don't use the tracking feature. just check in with the spot, by using the ok bottun. but the abiltiy to send a text because i changed the trip half way would be nice.


No I don't take a smart phone with the InReach. It has it's own screen and keyboard.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

I got an inReach SE in August for Southwest backcountry riding and am very pleased with the investment. I use it with the Earthmate app running on a Google Nexus 7 (2013) tablet and the system works very well.

The "$15/month" price point is a game-changer. Here are a few notes on total costs and living with the inReach.

$300 inReach unit
$25 annual fee
$15 per month (no contract) for the “Freedom Safety Plan” which includes five data types:

1. Unlimited “Preset Messages”. Here are the three Preset messages I set up on my inReach account web page:

A. Starting my ride. No cell coverage. (emails), MapShare
B. Done riding, at vehicle, same location as last msg (emails)
C. I am OK and camped for the night. No cell coverage. (emails), MapShare

For a location to be sent with the message, you have to include “MapShare” in the addressee list by checking a box. This counts as a “Tracking Point” which is 10 cents. Message “B” above has no tracking point.

These three messages cover normal events on my day rides.

I like to include “No cell coverage” so if contacts have texted or emailed my normal addresses and gotten no response, they will understand why.

2. Ten text messages (send, receive). It is easiest to enter these on the Earthmate app. Over ten, 50 cents each.

3. Location pings: From your “MapShare” page, friends can ping your location: 10 cents

4. Unlimited SOS messages

5. Unlimited test messages to DeLorme

Couple of details to be aware of:

Your contacts receive an email, not a text. This includes lat/long and a link to a map showing your location if “MapShare” is included.

If you want a contact to be able to send you a message, be sure to send them one first. In other words, they can’t “dial” your inReach. They have to send the message using the web page that you send them first. (Note that one inReach can “dial” another inReach directly.)

The first unit I received was defective: it would not boot. Maine-based tech support was good and overnighted a new unit. There were a few delays getting this one to register with the network. I was satisfied with the whole process and the system has worked flawlessly since.

Battery life is good, but I am always nervous about built-in rechargables. So I got a Gomadic USB power pack (“Portable Emergency AA Battery Charger Extender suitable for the DeLorme inReach SE”) and four lithium AAs. This is about 4 oz in a ZipLock, while the inReach itself is 7 oz. 

The user interface, Android “Earthmate” app, and web page are all reasonably functional without any major annoyances or bugs. 

One oddity is that Preset messages can be sent only from the inReach itself rather than the Earthmate app. I would prefer to just leave the inReach in the back pocket of my pack and control it through my Android tablet. 

Also, Preset messages can only be edited on your web page and uploaded to the inReach by USB cable. But these are pretty minor issues.

This system is an investment in safety, but for any techie it has entertainment value as well. Hearing the “whoooooooop” alert tone as your message launches to a satellite 485 miles up and moving at 17,000 miles an hour is mind-boggling. Read Shackleton or any tale from the age of exploration and this is “technology indistinguishable from magic.”


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

What a fantastic review. I've been thinking a lot about the Inreach vs. an ACR ResQLink, trying to weigh the pros and cons, costs and benefits of each, and you guys are really beginning to slant me in favour of the Inreach. Have any of you used the ResQLink before?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

ChristianCoté said:


> What a fantastic review. I've been thinking a lot about the Inreach vs. an ACR ResQLink, trying to weigh the pros and cons, costs and benefits of each, and you guys are really beginning to slant me in favour of the Inreach. Have any of you used the ResQLink before?


Came across this recent (August 2014) comparison of five locator beacon/satellite messengers:
Linky that might be useful.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just thought I'd update my review on the InReach after a year of use.

Primarily this device lives in my pack shut off for MTBing, bikepacking and riding my motorcycle. However, I had 2 occasions to use it this summer 1 emergency situation and 1 trip where a significant amount of coordination was req'd.

*In Pack*

- battery maintains charge for months
- small/light enough to forget I have it there
- rugged enough to take the abuse of bumping and banging
- now has a firmware upgrade to stop it from turning on in the pack

*Trip Coordination*

- I was on a trip with 8 riders and 2 other InReach units
- party split into 3 and was able to communicate plans and coordinate regrouping
- really saved the trip and allowed people to move at their own speed without giving up group support and ability to regroup/alter route
- after a week long trip with dozens of messages being sent back and forth I was over 50% power

*Emergency*

- rider [not in our group] crashed and had severe concussion
- used in reach text to email & phone to contact his wife and to arrange for float plane ride out

I've got to say this is one of the best backcountry investments I've made lately. Very useful and although there is room for improvement no major issues for me.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

They just came out with an update where you can now set your tracking interval at up to 4 hours. 10 minutes was the longest you could do before. As incentive to keep everyone updated if you update by Dec 3 you are eligible for a chance to get one months of use free.

For the second time I've tried to update the firmware using my Mac and had it fail. Works fine with the PC.

I've used mine on a couple of short trips. It seems to work well and keeps my wife happier.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Welnic said:


> They just came out with an update where you can now set your tracking interval at up to 4 hours. 10 minutes was the longest you could do before. As incentive to keep everyone updated if you update by Dec 3 you are eligible for a chance to get one months of use free.
> 
> For the second time I've tried to update the firmware using my Mac and had it fail. Works fine with the PC.


Thanks for the info about the tracking change. 

FWIW - I've done all my updates on my Mac.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

vikb said:


> Just thought I'd update my review on the InReach after a year of use.
> 
> Primarily this device lives in my pack shut off for MTBing, bikepacking and riding my motorcycle. However, I had 2 occasions to use it this summer 1 emergency situation and 1 trip where a significant amount of coordination was req'd.
> 
> ...


Hola!

Soon to be testing my InReach SE while bikepacking Patagonia... in Buenos Aires it seems to work perfectly, I´ll let you know any news 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

ChristianCoté said:


> What a fantastic review. I've been thinking a lot about the Inreach vs. an ACR ResQLink, trying to weigh the pros and cons, costs and benefits of each, and you guys are really beginning to slant me in favour of the Inreach. Have any of you used the ResQLink before?


Just bought a ResQLink +.

ResQLink+ 406 Buoyant Personal Locator Beacon (PLB) | ACR ARTEX

I looked at the options and decided as a single solo traveller here in Australia, the only function I needed was location/rescue in an emergency. High to on my priorities was not having to worry about batteries or charging.
I like that the unit has a long life battery and self test function. Battery replacement is 5 years and I can forget about it until I ever have to use it. Upon use I then need to get the battery replaced for around $150Au but if I don't use it, its good for the five years.
No charges to register and the beacon is considered the industry standard over here.
Its a carry and forget item requiring only a self test check before heading off on a trip.
Having busted ribs in a fall on one tour and coming a little too close to a snake on my last tour, I decided to be a bit more proactive in my safety, buying this and a new Ortlieb first aid kit.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

FYI - you can now download weather forecasts for your location via InReach.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I looked at the Spot and the InReach SE. In the end, at least to me, there was no comparison. The InReach won hands down.

- The interface is clumsy to use, but I synced it with my Android phone and rarely use the InReach interface. The phone works great.
- I went with the SE over the explorer as I already use a Garmin eTrex 30x (uses AA batteries) and didn't need another GPS device. I always have my Android phone along too, so that is my backup.
- I have used the InReach SE in our mountains here in the Appalachians and my tracks have always gotten out as well as sent and received messages. I've never had an issue although I always mount it in the clear. This is probably one of the most important points.
- Even though the batteries are internal, battery life has been very good. I can even charge from the dynamo while it is running.
- I pay $50.00 a month for the unlimited text package. I didn't want to get nickel and dimed for messages, so I figured what the heck. When I am on the TD route here in 4 weeks, my friends and family can send me messages whenever they want. I also let friends use it if they are going on out of the way trips (like Iceland).
- Tech support has also been responsive. I sent them a request and they responded very quickly.

One thing of utmost importance. USE your equipment and become familiar with it's operation before trusting it. Read the manual completely and play with the features. Take it out and make sure that it works and you know how to use it.

One funny thing that I do. When I go on an exploration ride, I don't tell my wife where I'm going. I tell her to look for the dots. Usually when I've been on the trail or roads for a while, she'll message me "You're out on XXXX Mountain". I'll usually have cell service still, but it helps both of us to stay familiar with it's operation.

I've not used a SPOT, so I can't really give an opinion on them. All I can do is state the features that I like on the Delorme.


----------

